# Chubby puppy....



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have had a guy renting from us for about a month and my hubby noticed him feeding Bella people food. He immediately told him no, because we feed her a regimented amount of food and she's not used to it. Well, instead, he started giving her raisins...and other sweet fruits. After only 1 month, she's gained weight. I'm not sure how much because I haven't weighed her, but I can tell that her tummy is chubby.

Thankfully, the renter is leaving tomorrow, but I'm not sure what to do! We try not to feed her too many treats - she gets a decent size bone when have to leave her in the morning, and a small one if we come home for lunch, or leave in the evening. We only feed her a cup of food the whole day - though hubby just told me (during our discussions about Bella's weight) that he's been giving her a rounded scoop of food. Ahhhhhh! 

Anyway...do you think with the renter gone and cutting back on only a level scoop of food will help her get back to her normal weight?! We've also discussed only giving her half a bone as a treat in the morning when we leave, instead of a full one. Will that help? Once it stops being 100 degrees every day, I'd like to start walking, but for now (and we also have wild fires nearby so it's REALLY smokey) it's just not possible to walk her all that much. 

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Rasins are very very bad to give to dogs, they cant have grapes. it can cause problems in the long run, I am sure without her getting these extra tid bits she will drop some weight and feed her a little less than the reccomended food like 75% of what the bag says for her weight....and she can get excersize at home too...does she like to chase things you throw....when it is rainy we have two kong woobas that we throw down the hallway for lady to grab, she will only bring it back if we have another one, that is why we do two....she will do it for like a half hour non stop she loves it.....so there are ways for excersize for sure


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=1030

link to a list of foods dogs can not eat


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear...I had no idea! I knew about a lot of this other stuff, but not grapes. You don't think we've done any lasting damage, do you?! 

Oh...AND this morning she got a peanut butter cup. Some friends of ours came in last night and he has his stuff on the floor. I asked him if he had any food in there that was open, and he said no. So I said, ok...and I left her to sniff. Well, a few minutes later I looked out from the kitchen and her head was IN the package. I yelled 'NO' and ran out and grabbed it from her. There was only 1 (of 4) peanut butter cup left and I was like "How many were left in here?!?" Totally freaking that she'd just eaten 3!!! He said 2, so I knew she'd only eaten 1. 

Goodness gracious!!! What in the world am I going to do when i have kids?! I can't even control the ADULTS in my life!!!!!!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, btw - we do the same thing in our house, too, Amanda. Bella LOVES to run up and down the hallway chasing after her ball!  So she does get some exercise, just not the 'traditional' kind.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

some dogs eat everything, I am sure that she will be fine if she isn't showing any signs of anything bugging her.....but make sure no more grapes...and silly Bella chocolate is not good for pups!!
I have a friend whos dog ate and entire toblerone bar, he was fine and lived till 17 so it depends on the dog. just keep an eye on her, I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my!!! I'm surprised she isn't reacting more negatively. She's a horrible vaccine reactor, so I would think she'd have more problems with other things. 

Hubby said she was running around the house like a maniac this morning...sugar high!


----------

